# Maple Hill Farm 2012 Twist



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I've put off on announcing this little guy because it's been touch and go with him (his twin brother didn't make it) after a very rough kidding. Everything looks good now, though, and I'm really happy that he looks like he's going to be fine. This is the first of Phoeniz Rising White Knight's kids and his dam is Reluctant Acres Hope (AKA Jitterbug). 
He's gold and white, and he has blue eyes.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank goodness he is going to be okay, sorry about the other one. He sure is a pretty little guy. Does he have a name?


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

How adorable! I love blue eyes. So glad he's gonna be ok


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...so cute...congrats........ :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww! SO cute!  Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! He is adorable. Glad he is pulling through and doing well for you.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He is very cute! Glad that he seams to be doing ok. Sorry for the loss of his brother.  :hug: How is mom?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How adorable is that! I am so sorry he's had such a rough start, I hope and pray he gets stronger each day and has a long happy life


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

What a sweet boy!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh yay!!! SO glad to see offspring out of my stock!!! Looks like he got his daddy's color and his mommas eyes! How is White Knight? How's jitterbug? So SOrry you lost his brother  :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome little guy!! So sorry you lost his brother :sigh: 

How's mama? Hope is such a pretty girl


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. He's such a spunky little guy, we're absolutely in love with him. And, Ashley, you're right, he has White Knight's colors with Jitterbug's eyes. He's completely adorable. Both parents are doing well. White Knight has grown into a very handsome guy. He's a BIG guy - he's already as big as our senior buck, Bailey, and White Knight's still got some growing years to go... Jitterbug is doing well. I think she was hurting pretty badly the first day or so after the twins were born, but I've been doing the whole banamine/antibiotics/B vitamin regimen with her since the kidding, and she's feeling much better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Sooo cute! :thumb:
What names are in the works for the lil' fluffer nutter?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

His name is 2012 Twist, his brother was Winter Waltz. We call him Twisty.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

So sorry his brother didn't make it. Twisty's adorable -- I'm so glad he's pulling through!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Thats a cute name for him! Very handsome boy, but sorry about his brother. :hug:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! :grouphug:


----------

